# Browsers Tips and Tricks



## xitij2000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys I just wrote an article about Firefox tips and tricks. You can check it out here.

If you have any suggestions or ideas, or if you just want me to research / test / add a trick you have an idea for, do post here.

I am also working on Google Chrome tips, and after that other browsers. Again you are free to give give suggestions.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Dec 2, 2010)

i think this should have been posted in the tutorials section... or there is a Sticky in Softw QnA section.


----------



## xitij2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> i think this should have been posted in the tutorials section... or there is a Sticky in Softw QnA section.



You are correct. My mistake. Moved to Tutorials (from Open Source).


----------

